# nissan pulsar/sunny 96 gearbox issues?



## DBZ (Feb 13, 2011)

hi, recently bought a 96 nissan pulsar n15 sedan with an automatic box for my run about. It was driving very normal when bought it, but now it has what seem like gearbox issues:

when i accelerate it doesnt like to drop a gear to pick up speed, but rather the engine just revs in a series of phases and doesnt shift down a gear. I have to take my foot of the accelator whereby it just goes into the gear i was already in. 

It has started to become worse and worse, so even when im driving on flat ground and put my foot down to accelerate to drop a gear, it struggles to catch the gear and instead the engine just revs with a loss of power. Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the ATF is at the full mark on the dip stick. Could also be incorrect line pressures which you can have checked at a transmission shop. While you have the dip stick out, if the ATF looks milky, then there's water contamination; if the ATF has a burnt smell, then there was excessive wear in the clutch packs.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 13, 2011)

Is this a common issue with the nissan pulsar/sunny ga15de? The colour of the ATF is very clear/transparent looking. Shouldnt it be red?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Not a common issue but just one method of A/T diagnosis. The color you're seeing is normal, however it should have a slight red tint to it.


----------

